# Trifexis vs. Heartgard & Bravecto ?



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a Lab/GSD ... I'm using Heartgard and Bravecto. Worms don't seem to be an issue.

Any facts or opinions of why to switch Trifexis?


----------



## SnarkHunter66 (Apr 30, 2016)

I think Trifexis is supposed to kill fleas, and maybe ticks? Fleas were really bad here a couple of years ago, and I wound up switching to Trifexis on my vet's advice. It did help stem the flea problem (along with flea combing) but the dogs hated taking it, even when it was wrapped in cheese. Riley would nibble the cheese around the pill and leave it, a crumbling mess. I had to break it into 4 pieces to hide in cheese and even then, it was hit or miss with Riley. The dogs are on Sentinel now.


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

I use Trifexis works well. 
Price tag with a giant breed is a bit high, but Mouse is worth it.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I use Bravecto too. It's been wonderful. No fleas, no ticks. Trifexis is more expensive. Why switch?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I wont use trifexis because there have been a lot of dogs who died while taking it, and my dogs never had a bad reaction but they didnt do well on it, either, they were always like ... down a couple of days after taking it. I switched to sentinel and so far I couldnt be happier! the only thing is it doesnt have a strong flea killer, so you have to use topical, but no worries! I just use frontline.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks! My Vet just sent a 'marketing' email that it's time to give my new dog, Mikee, Trifexis. The rescue gave him Heartgard, and I've used heartgard for 15 years [?]. And, I have some heartgard left, which I gave him, as well as Bravecto. I like Bravecto better than Frontline or Advantix, but it doesn't repel fleas, just kills them. I don't want to switch and looks like there's no reason.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

I'm fine with the fact that Bravecto kills fleas rather than repels them. If you repel them without killing, they're still around. If they bite and get killed, they're gone. I think using Bravecto helps clear fleas out of the property. I haven't noticed that the dogs get bitten while on Bravecto. I'd rather have them get a few bites and in the process kill off the flea population in my yard than have fleas hang around not biting the dogs ...but biting me and what wildlife they can find. . . . and being ready to attack when the meds wear off.

Fleas aren't like mosquitoes. They don't bite once and fly away. They make a home on the dog and lay eggs, etc., resulting in an infestation. If one bite kills them, no infestation.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Trifexis is just Comfortis with a heartworm prevention med added, right? If you like Bravecto better, stick with it. I think some people like Trifexis because it's just 1 pill but if giving 2 pills doesn't bother you there's no reason to switch.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks ... I think I'll try to stick with Bravecto.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

the only reason I can see for switching is that it is generally good to occasionally switch pesticides . . . this helps avoid building up of resistance. 
Years back I managed a vineyard. They strongly encourage alternation of pesticides/herbicides/fungicides for sensitive crops.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

New dog in a new place, so I hope that's not an issue, yet.


----------



## it'sThor (Jun 8, 2016)

I certainly agree with most here, no need to switch if it got same effect then Trifexis is quite expensive. And you have to examine your dog if what suits him best or what the vet really advice to take.


----------

